# Ridgid EB4424 - still the best oscillating edge/spindle sander for the buck?



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

It seems every project I do I have a need for an edge sander or a spindle sander and I always try to jerry rig something with a clamped-up belt sander or a wobbly drum sander chucked up in my hand drill, always leaving something to be desired in the final product. I'm just an amateur with a low budget, but I don't want to buy junk either. I've seen lots of glowing reviews of the Ridgid EB4424, many even on LJ, but the latest couple were from several years ago and both have said recent productions of this unit are a bit looser on tolerances and just left owners frustrated.

My question is - is the EB4424 still the best bang for buck, or have others entered the market since ~2015 that I haven't heard about? Has anyone purchased one of these recently and can vouch for their quality? Any thoughts are appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## kajunkraft (May 7, 2012)

This tool is pretty special. This will sound kind of goofy but I have bought two and sold both of them.

They work great.

I have a larger (6"x80") edge sander that I use a lot. What I wanted was the oscillating spindle sander. For $200 you can't beat this Ridgid machine.

To buy a dedicated oscillating spindle sander seemed to be in the $400 - $500 range. Then Triton offered one for just over $200 and I bought it. Works great. Sold my 2nd Ridgid. Love the Triton, but also loved the Ridgid. Triton advantage is smaller footprint for shop space and better way to attach the spindle.

Hope these comments help. If you want/need an edge sander and a spindle sander, the Ridgid is a fine choice.


----------



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

Yep, I would absolutely use both features on this one.


----------



## EricLew (Aug 29, 2014)

This is a funny product. For the first several years, everyone raved about them. Then for a few years most people seemed to complain that the quality had gotten really bad. About 6 months ago I went through this same decision on which one to buy, because in addition to the Ridgid, Grizzly, MLCS, WEN, and possibly others make a very similar model. I bought the Ridgid, mainly because of the claim that it has a lifetime service policy, and its easy to return something at Home Depot.

All I can say is, I, have had no issues with the quality or performance


----------



## AHuxley (Apr 22, 2009)

In the price range, it is still the best B for B. When you move to the 4-500 range you can get an OSS with oil bath gears which is a superior sander, but you don't get the edge sander.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

My edge sander is the Grizzly G1531 6"x80". check the reviews. you might want to look at the G0839P Edge Sander. both have a end table for using the round end spindle for sanding


----------



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

Well I got excited for a minute there, but $839 delivered is a far cry from my $200 budget. Indeed the tool looks nice. Maybe if I can find a used one. Not optimistic about that though, everyone overprices their old stuff where I live.


----------



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

Does anyone have experience with any of the others (Wen, Grizzly, or… the blue one) in this video?






Seems the Wen would save a buck, save some space, but loses the miter slot. They all have aluminum tables, according to the review. I'm aware the Ridgid spins the opposite direction of the others. I saw the comment about the warranty, thanks for that.


----------



## EricLew (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm sure the Grizzly, MLCS, and WEN are the exact same machine, probably made in the same factory. There is an extensive review on the Grizzly by Lumberjock EEngineer here

Grizzly

Review Part 2


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I don't have a new model Ridgid. Mine is pushing 15 years. That tell ya somethin'?


----------



## BattleRidge (Oct 22, 2017)

I have the Ridgid and am completely satisfied with the design, features, value, quality and performance. I purchased the sander earlier this year after a fair amount of research and looking at other options available. I don't have any experience with their older units or other manufacturers, so can't offer a direct comparison in that aspect, but wouldn't hesitate to recommend the Ridgid.

For a convenient height, the sander typically resides on a drop-down section of my workbench / assembly table where I interchange between the sander, portable router table and scroll saw, depending on my projects. The sander sits across from my bandsaw which makes it convenient going from one task to another and I use a shop vac / Dust Deputy combo for dust collection when in use.


----------



## Ub1chris (Aug 15, 2014)

I wanted one for years and a project popped up this past June where it would be handy. Now I use it all the time and love it.


----------



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

EricLew, thanks a ton for posting those reviews, they were excellent. Thanks everyone else for the generous comments.

After a lot of thought, I'm about ready to pull the trigger on the *Wen 6523*. https://www.amazon.com/WEN-6523-Oscillating-Spindle-Sander/dp/B06XGRZ37Q/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1537392215&sr=8-2&keywords=wen+oscillating+sander

Reasons:
1. I have a very small shop, I think the space savings outweighs the bigger table and miter slot of the Ridgid for me.
2. $32 cheaper for the Wen.
3. Same, supposedly as Grizzly, Triton, etc that sell for more. Curious how Wen gets it 15% cheaper than everyone else, actually kind of concerned about this, but reviews are great.
4. According to EEngineer, more power on the Wen.
5. According to EEngineer, more user-serviceable parts.

Any last-minute thoughts? Is the Ridgid warranty actually usable/worth the cost?


----------

